# My Son's Prom Pics



## jlyoncc1 (May 16, 2008)

My son, Shane, and his girlfriend have his Senior Prom tonight. Thought I would share some pics!


----------



## AMBene (May 16, 2008)

Very nice, quite a cute couple. My son just graduated high school last Saturday. Very sad for me, exciting for him. He is off to college already. So I now have 2 new baby leos. No empty nest for me.


----------



## cvalda (May 16, 2008)

Aw he's so handsome! Looks like a very nice boy! You must be proud!


----------



## Josh (May 17, 2008)

what a great looking couple! did they have a good time?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! They got home around 12:30am and said they had fun. I have to get the details because I was half asleep but they said it was nice.


----------



## Jacqui (May 17, 2008)

Is/was it just me, or did the night you saw them all dressed up, did you suddenly really see your kids as not kids any more, but almost adults? Not sure if I explained that correctly. Birthdays like the 16th and 18 even 21st are huge stepping stone days, but to me they never made me really feel like the child was suddenly looking older to me. Prom and then High School graduation felt like magical growth moments to me. Did any of the rest of you feel that way?

Looks like they arrived by limo. Is the arrival at prom a big deal there? Here it's a huge deal. Families all come to witness the arrival of all the kids. They sorta compete between the limos, classic cars, semis, and my favorite, the horse drawn carriages.

They started here the last few years with having a locked down after graduation party. They hold it at the bowling alley. Food and non alcoholic drinks are provided. They have great gifts donated by businesses. Things like TVs, gift certificates and cash (from $50 to $500), ect.., Enough that each kid actually wins at least one item. It lasts until like 2 or 3 am. That way they don't go out and have their own parties with alcohol is the thought.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 17, 2008)

Prom is a pretty big deal. They go to the school first where there is a Promenade. They are all introduced. They then go to the prom which is off-site at a ballroom. Graduation night they have a "Grad Bash" which is held at a restuarant nearby with outdoors tents and the same thing - prizes, etc. I am just so glad he is graduating! It's been a long road but he has come through successfully! Only 3 more to go! LOL


----------



## terryo (May 20, 2008)

My last son (I have 5) had his prom too. First is the pre-prom at someone's house waiting for the limo to pick up 10 couples. Then the prom, then the after prom....comedy club in Manhattan, then go to sleep at someone's house (thank God..not mine) while waiting for the "big bus" to pick up the same 10 couples...then off to Wildwood (N. J.) for two days and two nights. This is the "never ending" prom. It costs a small fortune. He is leaving for Binghamton College in Aug. I need more animals...or more kids...or a bigger garden...or something.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations Dee, they look precious, and so, so grown up.
My grandson graduates the 6th of June. Can't wait to see this He's the first of five. It too has been and up and down thing glad he made it through though.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Terry and Robyn! Can't believe he's graduating this year. It seems like yesterday that I brought him home.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> .
> My grandson graduates the 6th of June. Can't wait to see this He's the first of five.



Some how, never pictured you old enough to have Grandkids, left alone one graduating soon.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> It seems like yesterday that I brought him home.



I know the feeling. It's like you just turn around and they go from diapers to graduating.

With Toby, he was my first. I remember taking him to school his first day and crying as I drove away. I didn't cry leaving the rest (of course I think they all might have taken the bus the first day lol). I had forgotten all about it until four years ago, when I actually ended up taking Toby to school for his last day. He was the one who reminded me then of it. Funny, I cried leaving him that day too.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Jacqui - Just thinking about that made me cry! LOL! Where does the time go!


----------



## boopinkbutterfly (May 27, 2008)

You had a very handsome son out there. He looks awesome with his prom dress. I'm sure you're very proud of him. God bless you in raising your son. Your son rocks.=)
________________________
mai=)
Looking to perform an intervention on a loved one who is abusing drugs or alcohol? This site can definitely help. 
http://www.druginterventions.net


----------

